# Tosa at 9 months



## BRT (Dec 1, 2010)

My "Bear" is now 9 months old. He is now 92,4Lbs and 29 inches tall


----------



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

Such a handsome boy! It's amazing how fast they grow, isn't it? I can tell that Tosa is a happy boy and loved very much! :biggrin1:


----------



## Janet At Nutro (Mar 11, 2011)

Tosa is so hansome! I bet he is a real lovebug too!


----------



## doggiedad (Jan 23, 2011)

nice looking dog. should he been jumping at that age???


----------



## BRT (Dec 1, 2010)

Hi! Is is wrong for puppies to jump?


----------



## Northwoods10 (Nov 22, 2010)

BRT said:


> Hi! Is is wrong for puppies to jump?


Some jumping is fine, you wouldn't want to have him constantly jumping & pounding on his joints until he's fully grown :wink: 

He's gorgeous, btw!! Such a handsome young man!!!


----------



## BRT (Dec 1, 2010)

Northwoods10 said:


> Some jumping is fine, you wouldn't want to have him constantly jumping & pounding on his joints until he's fully grown :wink:
> 
> He's gorgeous, btw!! Such a handsome young man!!!


Thanks for the tips! I was not aware of that. I go with him everyday and make him run and jump because i thought this will make him more flexible. People that has big breeds are amazed with Tosa´s speed and flexibility and i think this is because i make him doing sports since young age. But 2 days ago i was doing sports with him and he is limping since.... Now i feel guilty:frown: I will be more careful from now one.
Thanks once again!


----------



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

I'm sure Tosa will be fine. :smile:

I take Duncan out and throw the ball for him a little bit each day. There is nothing wrong with a little activity to help them drain their energy....but just don't over do it. Their bones and joints are still growing and maturing so you don't want a serious injury or to put a lot of strain on them. :smile:

I am wanting to do weight pull with Duncan. But I am waiting until he's fully mature to really get started. I am also going to have his hips and elbows x-rayed (or PennHip) to make sure they are healthy before starting. Right now I he's just getting used to wearing a harness and I will begin with him pulling light weight items for him to get used to actually pulling something. He needs a job....so I'm putting him to work! :lol:


----------



## BRT (Dec 1, 2010)

luvMyBRT said:


> I'm sure Tosa will be fine. :smile:
> 
> I take Duncan out and throw the ball for him a little bit each day. There is nothing wrong with a little activity to help them drain their energy....but just don't over do it. Their bones and joints are still growing and maturing so you don't want a serious injury or to put a lot of strain on them. :smile:
> 
> I am wanting to do weight pull with Duncan. But I am waiting until he's fully mature to really get started. I am also going to have his hips and elbows x-rayed (or PennHip) to make sure they are healthy before starting. Right now I he's just getting used to wearing a harness and I will begin with him pulling light weight items for him to get used to actually pulling something. He needs a job....so I'm putting him to work! :lol:


Please don´t forget to show videos of Duncan pulling weight! please! I want to do the same with Tosa, so i could learn something from you.

Changing subject, today i took Tosa to a park, and when he was playing with other dogs, he hits a post! We got it on camera:
Tosa hits a post


----------



## Herzo (Feb 5, 2011)

Poor guy. He's such a pretty boy. Oh I'm not to call a guy pretty am I , to bad he's pretty. Enjoyed the video.


----------



## BRT (Dec 1, 2010)

Herzo said:


> Poor guy. He's such a pretty boy. Oh I'm not to call a guy pretty am I , to bad he's pretty. Enjoyed the video.


:biggrin1::biggrin1:


----------



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

He's so big that when he hit the post it didn't even phase him! :biggrin:


----------



## BRT (Dec 1, 2010)

luvMyBRT said:


> He's so big that when he hit the post it didn't even phase him! :biggrin:


ound:ound:


----------



## Angelwing (Feb 20, 2011)

Cute boy! Weight pulling would be awesome for him!


----------



## BRT (Dec 1, 2010)

Angelwing said:


> Cute boy! Weight pulling would be awesome for him!


Thanks! Unfortunately i live in a country that lacks of sports for dogs. There is no weight pulling here, so i will have do manage to do it by my self


----------

